# Leonardo DiCaprio & Bar Refaeli - Leave a shopping trip at Fred Segal in West Hollywood 01.06.2010 x13



## Tokko (2 Juni 2010)

​

*Thx to Everly*


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2012)

Bar hat es nicht nötig sich zu verstecken


----------



## Dana k silva (3 Mai 2012)

Thanks for the pics!


----------

